# Riding lesson recommendations Herts



## ThroughGreenEyes (7 October 2017)

I'm 25 and only had a couple of lessons but I'm looking for recommendations for group adult riding lessons. I live in Hatfield, Hertfordshire but I do drive.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Pinkvboots (7 October 2017)

I have heard good things about oaklands college the lady that helps me ride mine has lessons there, and have heard contessa is also very good.


----------



## ThroughGreenEyes (10 October 2017)

Thank you for your recommendations  I thought I would give you an update just in case anyone else was interested.
I contacted Oaklands College but unfortunately they have a waiting list for their group lessons as they're popular and Contessa offer a beginner adult group lessons but its run on a Sunday and weekends are awkward for me as I work and have set up grooming dogs for myself.

Today I went to check out Greenarces in Harpenden which is only 15 minutes from me and watched a lesson going on as I wanted to make sure that where I continue my lessons are the right school for me. The verdict is I'm happy they offer adult group lessons different levels and and lots of different days which is more flexible for me.


----------



## Pinkvboots (10 October 2017)

my friend also had lessons at greanacres and I think she did hack out there as well and rated it so hopefully it will be what your looking for, if I remember rightly she started using them as she wanted weekday evenings for lessons so it was a good choice for her to, I hope you enjoy

just wanted to ask can you ride or are you learning the basics at the moment?


----------



## ThroughGreenEyes (10 October 2017)

Learning the basics I've only had 8 lessons so next week I'm going for an assessment lesson and after that the instructor was setting up beginner adult group lessons after half term on a Monday and a Tuesday in the week which suits me


----------

